
Ruby Mendicant : Prawn's First Release - Fast, Nimble Ruby PDF Generator  - nickb
http://www.oreillynet.com/ruby/blog/2008/08/ruby_mendicant_prawns_first_re.html
======
aquaphile
The two best reasons to consider Prawn over PDF::Writer are * Support for
built-in Adobe fonts (AFM) * Support for TTF embedding without the need to
generate an AFM file

